# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: سوال در مورد کار با GIS در QT

## TonicServer

سلام دوستان
بنده بنا به ضرورت مجبور به سوییچ از دات نت به لینوکس هستم
حوزه فعالیت من برنامه نویسی در مورد GIS هستش 
نقشه ای را لود کنم در اشکال مختلف مثل برداری ، نقشه های هوایی ، رستری ، 
الان برای لینوکس و زبان برنامه نویسی خیلی مشکل دارم که چجوری و از کجا شروع کنم
هر چند که فریم ورک QT را نمیشناسم اما احساس میکنم شاید پلتفرم خوبی باشه
خوب سوالاتم دقیقا از همین جا شروع میشه !
من داشتم نسخه های کیوت را نگاه میکردم اصلا برای ویندوز نسخه 64 بیتی ندید ! البته منظور فریم ورک برای ویندوز هستش ! چون نهایتا خروجی را باید روی لینوکس اجرا کنم
https://download.qt.io/archive/qt/5.10/5.10.0/
کدام یکی از نسخه ها را  انتخاب کنم و چرا ؟

دومین سوالم در مورد انجین های کار با نقشه هستش برای رندر کردن
یکمی سطحی بررسی کردم دیدم یه ماژولی به نام QT Location وجود داره 
این چقدر امکانات میده در اختیارم ؟

من نهایتا با ورودی و خروجی هام میخوام الگوریتم های هوش مصنوعی را پیاده سازی کنم روی نقشه مثل الگوریتم کولونی مورچه ها ....

بتونم به لحظه به نقشه Feature اضافه کنم شامل خط و نقطه و ....

اگر کسی از دوستان بتواند در این موارد راهنماییم کنه خیلی خیلی ممنونش میشم چون شدیدا درگیرم و به نتیجه نمیرسم

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام دوستان
> بنده بنا به ضرورت مجبور به سوییچ از دات نت به لینوکس هستم
> حوزه فعالیت من برنامه نویسی در مورد GIS هستش 
> نقشه ای را لود کنم در اشکال مختلف مثل برداری ، نقشه های هوایی ، رستری ، 
> الان برای لینوکس و زبان برنامه نویسی خیلی مشکل دارم که چجوری و از کجا شروع کنم
> هر چند که فریم ورک QT را نمیشناسم اما احساس میکنم شاید پلتفرم خوبی باشه
> خوب سوالاتم دقیقا از همین جا شروع میشه !
> من داشتم نسخه های کیوت را نگاه میکردم اصلا برای ویندوز نسخه 64 بیتی ندید ! البته منظور فریم ورک برای ویندوز هستش ! چون نهایتا خروجی را باید روی لینوکس اجرا کنم
> https://download.qt.io/archive/qt/5.10/5.10.0/
> ...


راجع به سوال اولتون باید بگیم که٬ نسخه ۶۴ بیتی هم داره ولی به خاطر اینکه محیط توسعش ۳۲ بیتی هست نامش رو ۶۴ نزدن. از نسخه ۴.۶ محیط توسعه به اینور هم نسخه ۶۴ بیتی موجود شده.
در مورد سوال دومتون هم باید باهاش کار کنید تا جایی که من کار کردم جواب گوی نیاز‌ها خواهد بود.

----------


## maghorbani759

سلام 
همه کار های gis که لازم دارید با qt و یک سری لایبرری دیگه قابل انجام هست! و قبلا هم یه پروژه gis متن باز بسیار قوی بنام qgis با فریمورک qt نوشته شده که میتونه براتون الگوی خوبی باشه تا بخش های مورد نیازتون رو مثلش پیاده سازی کنید

----------

